

Leah Culver - The Setup - admp
http://leah.culver.usesthis.com/

======
dshankar
The Convore team is so BALLER. I had no idea Leah was behind
<https://github.com/leah/PullToRefresh> Or OAuth. Or everything else.

------
mwill
"An internet connection directly to my brain so I could quickly look things up
on Wikipedia and always be right."

Reminds me of Eric Schmidt's comments regarding brain implants.

I had no idea Leah Culver had anything to do with OAuth. I hadn't given much
thought to the list of independent contributing authors in the RFC.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I'm not sure wikipedia is the proper place to look things up if you always
want to be right!

I knew she'd written the OAuth python library, but never realized she'd been
in on the spec itself.

------
yawn
"In the more near future, I’d like to be able to develop iPhone apps directly
on my iPhone. Why does this not exist yet??"

I can't imagine this. One of my least favorite things to do is type on
touchscreen phones, and that's not even code. How would this work?

~~~
iamwil
attach an external keyboard and mouse.

Or in the near future, virtual keyboards and mice that come with the device.

There are keyboards that are virtual, that shine a laser.
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/8193/>

It's not too far of a stretch to imagine mice with something similar.

In addition, projectors are getting smaller and smaller, and it's not
infeasible for them to be on future smartphones. That way, you won't need to
squint at the screen, as long as you have a wall nearby.

~~~
klochner
. . . but then you aren't really developing on an iphone, in any meaningful
sense anyway - all the "iphoneness" has been replaced, so it's effectively no
different than any apple device with a cpu - ipad, mac mini, macbook etc.

I think she meant she wanted a touch-screen ui that lets you drag and drop
elements into a new app. Doubtful you would get anything complex or terribly
unique out of that kind of interface. Certainly no angry birds :)

~~~
dlsspy
That's pretty much how all development works in OS X proper.

Just today, I needed a simple interactive calculator to think through a
problem. It took me about as long to write an app as it would've taken me to
make a spreadsheet, but I got to have it be interactive and do what I needed:
<http://skitch.com/dlsspy/rh8rp/throwaway-app>

~~~
klochner
cool, is that in cocoa?

for some reason I draw a distinction between "development" and writing little
utilities for personal use, maybe because my little utilities aren't as
pretty.

~~~
dlsspy
Yes. Tiny bit of objective C and enough time in IB to draw my inputs.

Much of the mobile development I did was for little things like that. I wrote
a utility for palmos to clean up my SMSes in batch because the UI on my phone
and the palm both sucked. The most complex I wrote was a call log app that
would helped me with a particular problem I was having.

Most things were just using it as a fancy calculator or playing around with
algorithms or something. I'm not very good at consumer devices, but I think
everyone should at least have access to such toys (iLuaBox is a good start).

